# How to Stay On Your Diet And Stay In Shape Over The Holidays



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

My mom makes the most amazing Christmas cake in the world; it’s been a tradition in our family for as long as I can remember. First, she mixes up a light, fluffy, vanilla cake mix, pours it into the pans and then pops it in the oven. After it’s been baked, she stacks the cake [...]

*Read More...*


----------

